# What Have You Recently Mixed Up In Your Mad Scientist Lab



## ET (8/11/13)

cream caramel flavour is my latest combination. 60/40 pg/vg ratio , 12mg/ml nic and flavour 14 % cream 6% caramel. hmmmm yummy. didn't steep it or anything, just mixed up and straight into the protank

trying to find that personal sweet spot for myself where i get enough nic to not need to chain vape and just enough of a throat hit to make me feel i've inhaled something. also mixed up some coffee with 70/30 vg/pg , less flavour as the coffee is quite strong and less nic. this should help me compare throat hit, vapour production and nic twitchyness


----------



## CraftyZA (9/11/13)

30ml "Irish cream" that is actually irish coffee. i was expecting something like that whiskey liquer.
30 ml revised marula.
10ml banana caramel& cinnamon
then ry4 and a bottle of base. problem is, i mixed them up, so i don't know which one is which. one has flavour, and the other does not. my nose is not telling me which is which. so I'm gonna steep them a bit, then try to smell again.


----------



## ET (9/11/13)

drop a few drops of one onto a coil. that should release any flavour?


----------



## ET (9/11/13)

just tried my 70/30 coffee mix i made last night, vapour much more, less throat hit, the less coffee flavour also makes it a nice gentle very much still coffeeish vape. yum

and now for the weird bit. my current long term experiment is you know that little bit of eliquid left at the bottom of a bottle or carto? those little drips and drabs we are so often left over with. i've been taking those bits and chucking them all into one bottle. got almost 20 mils now of various flavours all fighting it out in one bottle, slowly steeping and mixing together. will it taste good? who knows but its worth a try


----------



## Gizmo (9/11/13)

I mix with flavors all the time. Still haven't found anything mind blasting just yet. But taking key note of your mixes


----------



## CraftyZA (9/11/13)

denizenx said:


> ...will it taste good? who knows but its worth a try


Just call it "The Salad"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

and now latest that's been mixed up is 5ml each of red bull, berry, pineapple and cola
all at 20% flavour, 9mg/ml nic and 65/35 vg/pg
now it sits in the cupboard for a day or two or untill i break down and grab one of them


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/13)

mixed Mt baker Vaper cherry and mango this morning - super yum!! Gizmo made on the other day with their lime and something ese - tasted just like lemon twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

oooh lemon twist. nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/11/13)

Amarula chocolate cream bussy steeping. Can't wait to try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/11/13)

ok so i broke down and tried all the flavours one after the other. vaped real thin, was starting to depress me as the taste was nice but it just didn't feel like i was inhaling much. dawned on me maybe i had mixed in a little bit too much water with my vg. so in goes another few drops of vg into each test batch and the difference is remarkable. for me that is. seems i have a certain vaping comfort zone that i'm getting used to 
i don't think the flavours are very overwhelmingly strong but this was batches mixed this afternoon. so i'm just going to let those little test batches sit in a corner for a bit more and see how they develop

ps. berry nomnomnomnomnom

pps. thinner mixture was actually causing the coil to heat up a lot more than it normally did. tested it by vaping the pineapple last after some more vg added and protank base has stayed within normal heat tolerances.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

Not us but one of our customers mixed a toffee and menthol flavour with a hint of tobacco - sounded horrible at first but tasted amazing, waiting for him to send us his recipe so we can share it with all of you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (15/11/13)

mixed up a new batch of cream caramel, chocolate cream and coffee caramel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

just to get back to my mistakes i made. all my last stuff i used too much flavouring and it all came out tasting like not much at all. should have followed these steps. also if your mixed ejuice doesnt taste right, chucking it in a bottle with other failures wont make it magically better. i know that now. my brain should have told me that chucking a whole bunch of broken car parts in a garage will not get me a working car, just a whole pile of rusted junk. also i think my "salad" mix managed to fudge up my taste buds to such an extreme that i couldnt properly taste the stuff i mixed after that and so i wasted another bunch of precious nic juice

Hoosier's levels of flavoring from too little to too much:

Nothing (Did I forget to add the flavoring?)
Something Odd (This does not taste like the flavor I put in there.)
I Can Taste Something Kinda' Like It (I can detect the higher or spice notes, but not the actual taste)
Hooo, It's There, but Real Light (Getting close now, let it steep before adding any more)
Bingo (Duh, we have a juice)
Hmmmm, That Is Close, But Has A "Je Ne Sais Pas" of Oddness (Dang didn't let it steep and I overshot)
Kinda' Close, but the Perfumey/Chemically Kills It (Going into the too much realm here and may be due to ignoring the steep part of #4.)
Whoo, Did I Forget to Put the Flavoring In? (Too much flavoring can actually make things impossible to taste.)
Note that the first tier and last tier are much alike, the only difference is the way the unvaped juice smells. If it smells fairly close, but has no flavor then it is usually too much. (Usually, not always as there are exceptions.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Okidoki.
Just made 
30ml 555,carmel, cream. Nice and suttle 555 tobaco taste. Very nice for now. (steeping) Will give more feedback later.
10ml peach,cream, hazelnut. Peach on inhale and peach/hazelnut on exhale. Very nice for now. (steeping) Will give more feedback later.
10ml amarula, brandy, cream. Very nice drink with amarula ruling. (steeping) Will give more feedback later.

Tested with 0.5 ohm Igo-w on KTS with efest 30A battery.

I will give it a week to steep and give a new look on them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Sounds very tasty Tyler. Where are the flavours from? Vapour Mountain?


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Sounds very tasty Tyler. Where are the flavours from? Vapour Mountain?


It is a combination of VM, Health cabin and Creative flavors.


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

Ok cool. Enjoy it


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

TylerD said:


> 10ml amarula, brandy, cream.


that sounds nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/12/13)

so lets explain that i have a VERY limited selection as there is no body actively trying to supply juices here at the moment , so i have become creative - 
i have got 0 nic - grape , blueberry and rasberry 
and twisp 0.9mg apple and vanilla 

Mixtures of those are getting a bit tiresome !!

SO the booze cabinet is the next stop - my first attempts were bad , did not leave the booze out to evaporate and tried them mixed with the vanilla or apple for the nic .

Until tonight , i left out a tequila coffee liqure last night and this evening after rebuilding a CE5 clearomiser i mixed a few drops of liqure to a few drops of vanilla and some rasberry (no flavor) for thickening . 

Its not the wow of juices , but to have a flavour that is so different to what i have is just magical . if i go for the long hit it gets a burnt taste as i presume the alcohol is burning to quickly but if i get it just right its a coffee vanilla chocolate hit that is just full of promise . 

I just can't wait for the 5th January !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (27/12/13)

Hehe Rowen. That is some hectic stuff. So when vaping alcohol do you feel the effects onset quick?


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/12/13)

Gizmo , i would have to say i found the experience a bit dull maybe it was the vodka mix i was trying but all i got was a heavy burnt taste and bugger all else , i would have like to get a hit of booze but there was nothing to speak off . 
I really think the coil is burning off the booze quickly and going to burn that flavor straight away . I think it would be way better to mix the booze with a plain PG/VG , and let it rest / steep for a day or two , then see what you get .


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/12/13)

So my lab is finally churning out some decent juice. I've been playing for a few days and came up with.

Banana, caramel and cream tart. 
7% banana, 8% caramel and 5% cream. 12mg nic at about 50/50

Its so good nice and subtle favouring, smooth decent th and good vapour.

I tell you what after having my taste buds assulted by a certain commercially available juice for the past few months this is almost vaping nirvana.

Next up is Cool caramel
had to tinker a bit and best guestimate is 12ish% caramel and add a few drops of menthol just till you get the menthol coolness on the throat. Never liked menthol stinkies but enjoying this. 9% nic.

and 18% nic 50/50 unflavoured to give the tastebuds a rest. This and VM4 is what I'm vaping the most.

Most of the ingredients are from VM. Thanks Oupa. 

Hang in there Rowan keep experimenting

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/13)

Rowan Francis said:


> so lets explain that i have a VERY limited selection as there is no body actively trying to supply juices here at the moment , so i have become creative -
> i have got 0 nic - grape , blueberry and rasberry
> and twisp 0.9mg apple and vanilla
> 
> ...




Admire your determination Rowan. I can only just imagine what you'll be mixing after you have stocked up with supplies when you come to SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/12/13)

oh it's going to be hectic and brutal on the plastic ..


----------



## CraftyZA (29/12/13)

Ok, so I mixed 7 10ml bottles to first taste the core of what they are before mixing with other flavours:
Hangsen RY4
Hangsen RY1
Hangsen Golden VI
Hangsen Highway(555)
FlavourArt Maxx Blend
Flavour Art Black Fire
Flavour Art Double RY4

All at 10% flavour for start, with 1.8% nic, and 50/50 blend, but will make adjustments in my notes. 
Then with some leftover nicotine from my larger batch, I tried my hand at a Pina-Colada. 10% pineapple, 5% rum, 5% coconut. 0.9% Nic, 

Wanted to upload pic, but seemed to have misplaced the double RY4. (which does not make sense, since I moved from my mixing area direct to the steeping area.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (29/12/13)

Some nice tobaccies there Crafty! Give us some feedback under the eliquid reviews... I am looking into pleasant tobaccos that are perfect to vape on their own or that would be nice to use as a base in mixes. Looking for that semi-dry, nutty tobacco taste! 555 is the closest I've found.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

TylerD said:


> It is a combination of VM, Health cabin and Creative flavors.



I've seen the Creative flavors website, but it looked like they only sold in bulk. Can one find smaller measures somewhere else?


----------



## TylerD (9/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I've seen the Creative flavors website, but it looked like they only sold in bulk. Can one find smaller measures somewhere else?


I got some free samples from them. They don't sell small quantities. I have asked them and they only do the bulk sales. 
If you contact them, they will send you like 5 samples. I think it's about 20ml or so per sample.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/1/14)

TylerD said:


> I got some free samples from them. They don't sell small quantities. I have asked them and they only do the bulk sales.



That's what they think. Until there's a market for it.
Maybe I should e-mail them a suggestion.


----------



## TylerD (9/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> That's what they think. Until there's a market for it.
> Maybe I should e-mail them a suggestion.


Cool stuff. Do that! Would be great!


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

how is there flavoring?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Good question CVS. 

How was their flavouring @TylerD?
And what flavours did you get as samples?
Have you tried them all?


----------



## Tristan (11/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Good question CVS.
> 
> How was their flavouring @TylerD?
> And what flavours did you get as samples?
> Have you tried them all?


 Silver, Don't waste your time, although you might find something you like. It is not consistent. Dealt with them in the past, so experience, time and money wasted. However, if you want to try and get samples and add to your mad lab, by all means, just giving you guys a heads up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/1/14)

I must say, yes, it is inconsistent. Some flavors is good, and some is nothing. Ok for messing around.


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

Ok thanks for the heads up @Tristan and @TylerD


----------



## CraftyZA (21/2/14)

My latest creation.
Hangsen ry4 concentrate, some leftover yaelic ry4, and a touch of pipe tobacco net.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (21/2/14)

Nice, still wanna try to get pg and vg and some concentrate. Now i just make a mix with Liqua and TopQ juice, 50% liqua turkish tabacco, 25% topq redbull, 15% liqua coffee and 10% liqua menthol. Been my ADV for the last week, playing around with the mix! 



Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> My latest creation.
> Hangsen ry4 concentrate, some leftover yaelic ry4, and a touch of pipe tobacco net.



Now that is something I could try!!


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Nice, still wanna try to get pg and vg and some concentrate. Now i just make a mix with Liqua and TopQ juice, 50% liqua turkish tabacco, 25% topq redbull, 15% liqua coffee and 10% liqua menthol. Been my ADV for the last week, playing around with the mix!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Very interesting mix there @Hein510, Tobacco, Redbull, Coffee and Menthol. Wow. How does it taste? Obviously tobacco is the main flavour given the percentage. 

I used to mix Twisp Rebel (Red Bull), Polar Mint and a touch of Cherry and I loved that mix for many weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (23/2/14)

wouldn't call it mad scientisting really, just mixed my last high nic juices down to a 50/50 pg/vg ratio and down from 24 mg/ml to 12 mg/ml


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Using VMs DIY kit...

5% coffee (0.5ml) flavour
12% vanilla (1.2ml) flavour
41.5% (4.15ml) 36mg nic VG
41.5% (4.15ml) PG

This makes 10ml with a nic of about 15mg and tastes awesome. 
Strong coffee flavour with a smooth hint of vanilla. It's the best I have created so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Very interesting mix there @Hein510, Tobacco, Redbull, Coffee and Menthol. Wow. How does it taste? Obviously tobacco is the main flavour given the percentage.
> 
> I used to mix Twisp Rebel (Red Bull), Polar Mint and a touch of Cherry and I loved that mix for many weeks.


Its my ADV in my PT2! In the morning I do a 70% Twisp tobacco1 and 30% Liqua coffee mix in my Twisp as its a tighter drag. Morning Twisp = mouth to lung. ADV Protank2 = straight to lung! Ordered a custom flav from LekkaVapors, bananna and peanutbutter and their normal strapple mint and cant wait to taste it as ive still not vaped fruity flavs!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Ok, so I mixed 7 10ml bottles to first taste the core of what they are before mixing with other flavours:
> Hangsen RY4
> Hangsen RY1
> Hangsen Golden VI
> ...


You dont wanna swap a 10ml of something (not hanseng!!!) for a 30ml hanseng ry4? maybe 2 or 3ml used!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraftyZA (23/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> You dont wanna swap a 10ml of something (not hanseng!!!) for a 30ml hanseng ry4? maybe 2 or 3ml used!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Any time!!! Love hangsen ry4!
Will do inventory tonight.


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Using VMs DIY kit...
> 
> 5% coffee (0.5ml) flavour
> 12% vanilla (1.2ml) flavour
> ...



Now try that with 2% VM cream concentrate.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Now try that with 2% VM cream concentrate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/2/14)

I just had to do something with a few leftovers . Mixed up the following :- VM4 + VM banana cream + VM vanilla custard + VM candyfloss conc . Filled up my kraken and a 10ml bottle and it's smooth .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (28/2/14)

Made a strange mix today, used some VapeOnly Banana 18mg and mixed it 50/50 with some VapeOnly 0 mg nic, wow what a stunner. Almost like a ninja gummy bear doing backflips on my tongue while performing a fresh roundhouse kick on the exhale. Strong but still smooth and I rather enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper (1/3/14)

Mixed up some peppermint patty.

First take:
10 % Peppermint (FA)
20 % White Chocolate (not sure)
20 % Chocolate (not sure)
5 % Cocoa (FA)
5 % EM @ (20% concentrate)

Pretty damn delicious, could use slightly less peppermint and maybe a tad less EM as it had some caramel notes.
maybe a splash of menthol will make it shine. 

The Percentages are way high for the chocolates, I reckon less can be used if you allow the flavour to steep.

I only mixed up 10ml which is almost all vaped, last bit in my tank at the moment.

Another wack flavor I'm trying to get right is the Mojito

First thoughts on that is as follows:

1% Lime
4% Dark Rum
0.5% Spearmint
1% EM

I mixed this in 5ml of water, just to try get the taste down, not to vape, spearmint it seems to dominate.

but hey that's what diy is all about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (2/3/14)

zaVaper said:


> Mixed up some peppermint patty.
> 
> First take:
> 10 % Peppermint (FA)
> ...



What is EM?


----------



## drew (2/3/14)

@ShaneW EM = Probably Ethyl Maltol (Candy Floss)


----------



## zaVaper (2/3/14)

@ShaneW exactly what @drew said, EM is used to provide sweetness, mellow some sharp flavours and add a caramelish flavour, depending on the amount used. really useful flavour.


----------



## ShaneW (2/3/14)

Aaaah Thanks


----------



## CraftyZA (17/3/14)

For the adventurous...

Seeing as I'm playing with various methods of extractions, i decided to mess with this idea.

My next vape flavour... currently steeping second stage.

Mother in Law's revenge.

Indians and/or durbanites will know what I'm talking about 
I'm sure it is 10/1 not the safest thing to vape in the world, but as a scientists I have to try at least once... for science ;p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Hope you survive that and your mother in law to do a review @CraftyZA !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

did you heat/fry the curry powder before you made an infusion of it? remember something about my mom saying you need to do that to get the flavour to activate. not sure how this will all translate into a vape juice but looking forward to the results


----------



## CraftyZA (17/3/14)

I baked it in the oven. same what I do when I bake my spice bread (Caraway, Cardamom, coriander seeds with chickpeas). Bake the seeds, then when warm, add it to the bread dough, once mixed, add the crushed chickpeas

This serves 2 purposes. It releases the aromas, as well as create a temperature difference between my custom solvent, and the source. The solvent penetrates faster that way in that initial dunk.


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

started doing some DIY mixes for the evening vape time

1) very berry (this is the name i gave this juice)- coz the berry taste is lovely, one might say its berry nice
2ml VM berry concentrate
4ml PG
4ml VG
taste is AWESOME, berriness all the way, TH non existent LOL, vapor is acceptable (i need to get more TH, will add more PG to next batch)

2) sminilla (again, my own name)- coz the smell emanating from exhaled vapor is very good
2ml vanilla essense (normal food flavoring)
4ml PG
4ml VG
taste is mediocre (left it to steep a little longer) can taste the vanilla well on the exhale, TH very little, vapor is good


----------



## ET (21/4/14)

ordered some fasttech juices a while ago, budget and all that, well they ain't the tastiest stuff around. so what can be done so save the nic in these juices? hmmm, vapor mountain flavour concentrates. add a bit of this here, a dash of this there and, well lets hope and see. already mixed up 4 x 5 ml bottles of various flavour combinations to see if i can turn that zero to a hero

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/4/14)

denizenx said:


> ordered some fasttech juices a while ago, budget and all that, well they ain't the tastiest stuff around. so what can be done so save the nic in these juices? hmmm, vapor mountain flavour concentrates. add a bit of this here, a dash of this there and, well lets hope and see. already mixed up 4 x 5 ml bottles of various flavour combinations to see if i can turn that zero to a hero
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249


Add menthol concentrate it "fixes" most funny flavours 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver (22/4/14)

Go for it @denizenx
Let us know if you managed to make zeros into heros


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

I have had a Nautilus with VM Litchi in it for a while and it's nice for a few puffs but doesn't really do it for me so I decided to pull out my VM Concentrates that have been staring at me for a while now... I have been wanted to try the Musk so I popped 3 drops (Next time will do two drops) into the tank with the Litchi... it started off a little bit of a perfume flavour but after the Musk mixed in and started to come through strong the flavour is just like the old Musk Beechies! Really nice!

The Pineapple Nautilus has just had some coconut concentrate added and that is also excellent!

I think I'm going to have a go at this DIY Juice story...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

If you enjoyed Musk Beechies then you will LOVE this creation... 5ml's of VM Litchi with 3 drops of VM Musk! Damn this is really good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

I mixed some VM Choc Mint with some VM Banana cream (50/50 ratio, both juices are RTV juices)

Man that is some awesome chocolatey banana goodness with a menthol aftertaste. 

RTV - Ready To Vape i.e. non concerntrates

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

OK I can't wait for my Nic blend so I just used some of the bottle of Glycerin I got from Dischem and added some VM Cream Soda concentrate! Stuck it into a mPT2 on eGo-C Twist and boom! Cream Soda without the calories!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lize (8/5/14)

What percentage concetrate did you use for the cream soda, got mine today 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

well report back on saving the crappy fasttech juices. stuck with 30 mils of crappy "chocolate cream" that i haven't been able to make nice. made one nice batch of diy RY4 using crappy vanilla and VM caramel and liqua french pipe. that horrible totally wicked red tobacco stuff has been made more vapable into another RY4 type blend and the fasttech apple has been converted into a fruit medley that's reasonably decent but i still think the crappy chineses PG and apple flavouring is not meant for my system. my throat starts giving me hassles. ooh yeah and got a decent cream caramel vanilla from the crappy vanilla and VM flavourings so some stuff was saved. won't buy it again but at least i can use most of the yucky juice


----------



## Oupa (9/5/14)

Start with 10% @Lize and work you way up according to taste. You might need 15% or more with cream soda, depending on your PG/VG ratio.


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

Pina Colada, Passion peach, Mango Peach, Peachy Orange, Orange, Mango, Coffee Deluxe, Berry, Blueberry, Dark coffee, Caramel, Vanilla, Coconut and some more....



??


----------



## Riaz (9/5/14)

lekker man @RezaD 

definitely coming around to taste


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

Riaz said:


> lekker man @RezaD
> 
> definitely coming around to taste



Anytime......let's put that dripper to work....LOL.....bring spare batts


----------



## Andre (9/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Pina Colada, Passion peach, Mango Peach, Peachy Orange, Orange, Mango, Coffee Deluxe, Berry, Blueberry, Dark coffee, Caramel, Vanilla, Coconut and some more....
> 
> View attachment 4920
> View attachment 4921
> ??


Wow, will have to think up a more appropriate title for you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Haven't had time to play with all my Goodies from Sykblue yet and that will have to wait till after the Cape holiday... but in desperation of trying to find a second juice I can vape I took some VM Legends Dean and added quite a bit of VM Litchi to try and weaken the overpowering taste and then added a few drops of Menthol... let's try this in the REO...

Mmmm interesting... let's see if I can vape this for an hour or so... I doubt it but let's give it a go anyway!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> VM Legends Dean and added quite a bit of VM Litchi to try and weaken the overpowering taste and then added a few drops of Menthol... let's try this in the REO...



Nope... that was kak... down the drain for that mix...


----------



## CraftyZA (12/5/14)

Dean is the coffee one?
It is very strong. I finished some in my kayfun, then topped up with earthy tobacco. All i tasted was dean. Great tasting juice, but very potent flavor wize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragontw (23/5/14)

Got the first shipment of flavourings in today...still waiting on some FA & Lorann to arrive.
However was able to at least mix up one of my ADV's.

Bengali: A strawberry punch with a hint of creamy white chocolate. Nom nom!

It's now stored in a cool dark place to steep for a week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/5/14)

dragontw said:


> Bengali: A strawberry punch with a hint of creamy white chocolate. Nom nom!
> .



That just sounds so good, mouth watering here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dragontw (23/5/14)

It's so good! Been missing it since I ran out of my stash that I brought from overseas. It's what I reach for when I want something fruity.


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

dragontw said:


> Got the first shipment of flavourings in today...still waiting on some FA & Lorann to arrive.
> However was able to at least mix up one of my ADV's.
> 
> Bengali: A strawberry punch with a hint of creamy white chocolate. Nom nom!
> ...


Please share some of your recipes (in your own separate thread in this forum), if you do not mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dragontw (23/5/14)

@Matthee This a friend of mine's commercial recipe, so it won't be right to share it. However if I come up with something by myself that I think is worthy I'll share it for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

dragontw said:


> @Matthee This a friend of mine's commercial recipe, so it won't be right to share it. However if I come up with something by myself that I think is worthy I'll share it for sure.


No problem. Thank you.


----------

